# Fish the Pier or trailer the Boat



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey everybody, I dont' come on this site to often, I live in La near Baton Rouge, I'm planning on making a trip to Navare and getting a cabin there to do some fishing for about 4 days late March or early April.
The question is should I just try fishing off the pier, renting the ice chest on wheels and all that, or trailer the boat, I got a Blazer Bay 21', all the way? 
The thing is I've never fished this area, at all! So I'm sure it's different than the marsh and islands of S. La. So I don't even know if I should do soft plastic lures, jigs, or live bait. What's biting or what!?!
So any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Honestly, I don't think you could go wrong either way. Fishing the pier/beach and inshore glass flats around that area is great. Will also be less expensive. And instead of renting a cart and all that, you can pick up a rolling cooler for around $40. I did that and bolted rod holders onto the side of it. $60 pier cart and fits in the trunk of my car!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im in Navarre, if you want to go offshore in top of the line mirage drive (pedal not paddle) kayaks and do some snapper, grouper, mackerel, triggerfish and cobia fishing one day shoot me a PM. 

I am now liscened and insured and fully operational. Maybe not what you are looking for but if youve never tried to tangle with a 20lb snapper from a kayak or have a mahi jump over your head when youre sitting just inches from the water, its a fishing experience you wont soon forget!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Im in Navarre, if you want to go offshore in top of the line mirage drive (pedal not paddle) kayaks and do some snapper, grouper, mackerel, triggerfish and cobia fishing one day shoot me a PM.
> 
> I am now liscened and insured and fully operational. Maybe not what you are looking for but if youve never tried to tangle with a 20lb snapper from a kayak or have a mahi jump over your head when youre sitting just inches from the water, its a fishing experience you wont soon forget!


Jd u starting a kayak charter?


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

If you trailer the boat, you won't be going out in the gulf unless you drive to Destin or P-cola. You're coming down around the best time of the year. The spring migration is one of the most productive. Big jigs, 2-4oz bucktails, sluggos, eels, for cobia. Smaller jigs, 1/4-3/4oz, sand fleas, fresh peeled shrimp, fresh cuts of crab for pompano. gotcha's, spoons, bubble rigs for spanish. live bait, frozen cigar minnow, 30-60lb steel leader, for kings. Trout and reds on the flats, I'm partial to the sebile stick shads and rapala skitterwalks, 1/4 oz jig with gulp shrimp do well on the redfish. All of these fish can be caught on the plentiful bait that should be around as well. You can catch all these fish on a boat or from shore/pier. 

I would definitely look into the kayak charter. It's a lot of fun. Sold my yak because I'm PCS'ing or I would be on my yak jacking fish.


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry everybody not getting back on this sooner. Really great helpful info coming out here. Very encouraging words here, I'm definitely excited about my timing. Half of that tackle I don't have so I'd have go to the tackle store for sure! They don't even sell clear bubbles around here, most people never heard of that. 
JD I sure appreciate the invitation to go kayaking, that sounds really exciting with dolphin jumping through the air. Man talk about getting close to what you love doing, you're right there not to much space in between you and the fish. It definitely sounds intriguing but I'm not exactly big into the exercise thing. 
I think I might just try fishing the pier for now, tackle the initial learning curve. 
Man I'd love to catch a pompano!!! What'd I'd have to catch to get a Fla grand slam?

Anybody know of any cabins or affordable camps on near the water besides the Navare Beach Campground ? Stayed there last time, it's o-kay.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Rhinofish, I also live in BR but my wife and I bought a place on Pensacola Beach and we now spend most of our weekends there from April until football season starts. The fishing is different for specks and reds( we really are spoiled back home). I was also a little intimidated when I first started fishing here -- especially with the super clear water. My best advise is to do FIRST what I eventually did -- hire a guide that fishes the way you like to fish and let them "show you the ropes" for a day or so . Then go out on your own boat. I found Capt. Wes Rozier who specializes in light tackle fishing in the sound and pass and really learned a lot fishing this area from him ( His # is 850-982-7858). Hope this helps!


----------



## KappaAlpha (Feb 3, 2013)

if you are looking for a guide out of destin, you can look up inshore angler. they have been televised and all the captians are great.


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks LSU Cole, I'm probably going to after some of those species we don't have much of around our muddy La coast. Like for instance, last time I was at Fort Morgon, Al watching these guys fishing with live shrimp off some rock jettis. They waded out waist deep and were cating along some old concrete pilings. They were catching (what I think was) Lane snapper ( maybe yellow tail ) and I just thought it was the coolest thing. They were throwing them back so I guess they were to small.
I know S. La can spoil a person with the specks and reds, and that's why I want to fish that area. That beautiful jade clear water, ain't no telling what you might tie into, it's just different.


----------

